# JL Fix82 - Lexus IS (3rd gen)



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

Since the Fix 82 is so closely tied with OEM integration, this review is going to contain a lot of car specific data (hence the title).

I recently picked up a Lexus IS and started taking it apart. I haven't had a new car for a while, so channel summing/eq'ing was all new to me. I decided not to try and grab the signal before the amp, as I would then lose my ability to control the volume from the steering wheel/stock deck. I was then left with doing a high-low conversion.

One thing that I've learned from past installs is to not skimp on gear. The time wasted troubleshooting stuff is well worth paying a bit extra cash for reliable gear. JL has saved my butt several times with their amps, so I was delighted to see an update to their high/low converters with the Fix82. 

Here are the measurements of my stock speakers taken directly from the stock amplifier using a Minidsp C6x8 as a high-low converter. Green measurement is reference amplifier:
FRONT DOORS:









FRONT DASH:









SUBWOOFER:









I decided that these were good enough to pass to the Fix82, and left the rears alone. I figured that I would just run the system faded to the front, and in the rare occasion that I had backseat passengers, I could fade to the rear and use the stock system.

Here is the results from the Fix82 after calibration.









Seems like it did a pretty good job. Only complaint is a small +5db bump at 2kz. I may try and recalibrate as I move along to see if I can get better results. It failed several times at calibrating before I realized it was due to a ground loop (I was using an external PSU for testing purposes/ended up simply running temporary wiring directly to battery). I was hoping to use the "signal sense" turn-on feature of the unit, but that totally didn't work  

Consider this an ongoing review as I move forward with my install. Please let me know if you have any questions, as I haven't seen any reviews of this unit yet.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

That bumps probably the car


----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

DDfusion said:


> That bumps probably the car


This is measured from the line out of the Fix82, not speakers. Car acoustics aren't playing a factor in that measurement.


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

This is some really great information, I'm currently considering getting a 3rd gen IS350 in the future and was debating on the best manner of factory integration. 

I _*may*_ attempt to open up a factory amp and having a poke around to see if there is any chance of hijacking the signal at some point after volume control (and possibly dobly prologic) is applied, but before amplification/eq is done. I'm guessing not, but engineers aren't having fun unless they are attempting to find potentially more optimal solutions to already solved problems.


----------

